# Family Guy: Shit/Not shit?



## CyberRose (May 7, 2008)

Shit


----------



## bendeus (May 7, 2008)

Really fucking shit.


----------



## Belushi (May 7, 2008)

It's patchy, but has some truly funny moments.


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2008)

Series 1-3 are quality.  It went downhill from there.


----------



## El Jefe (May 7, 2008)

Patchy and random, but occasionally the funniest thing ever.


----------



## baldrick (May 7, 2008)

Not shit.

(((((people with no sense of humour)))))


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2008)

It's not shit at all twats. It's got the same format each time but so what?


----------



## dream_girl (May 7, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Really fucking shit.


----------



## CyberRose (May 7, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> It's not shit at all twats. It's got the same format each time but so what?


So has Little Britain and Catherine Tate...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2008)

It has it's moments of brilliance. At least its not American Dad


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2008)

needs  the third option of  "sometimes it is like a fountain of gold... however a lot of it is just piss"


----------



## El Jefe (May 7, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> So has Little Britain and Catherine Tate...



You realise that you're not making the point you think you are there?


----------



## twistedAM (May 7, 2008)

dream_girl said:


>



Brian is the reason it's not completely shit. Stewie has his moments too. Peter is no Hank Hill and he hasn;t got a mate like Boomhauer. Would shag Lois before Peggy or Marge though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Patchy and random, but occasionally the funniest thing ever.



I'll go with this. 

Not shit but not consistently great either


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> So has Little Britain and Catherine Tate...



Yes...go on, you realise i wasn't offering the repitition of format as a good thing but a drawback that can be trumphed against. (Most clumsy sentence ever, i win!)


----------



## El Jefe (May 7, 2008)

twisted said:


> Would shag Lois before Peggy or Marge though.



Thank god I'm not on my own with that particular pecadillo


----------



## idioteque (May 7, 2008)

Definitely not shit, but as voiced on the other thread, somewhat ruined by South Park's parodies.


----------



## bluestreak (May 7, 2008)

Belushi said:


> It's patchy, but has some truly funny moments.





El Jefe said:


> Patchy and random, but occasionally the funniest thing ever.





Shippou-Chan said:


> needs  the third option of  "sometimes it is like a fountain of gold... however a lot of it is just piss"





QueenOfGoths said:


> I'll go with this.
> 
> Not shit but not consistently great either



These.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 7, 2008)

more than shit.. the opposite of funny. Dragging humanity down...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 7, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Patchy and random, but occasionally the funniest thing ever.



This.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 7, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Thank god I'm not on my own with that particular pecadillo



Definitely not. Lois is fit.


----------



## Yetman (May 7, 2008)

Not shit.

The puking episode, the stewie kicking fuck out of brian episode, the peter has a stroke episode.....


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 7, 2008)

Not as good as South Park but definitely not shit.


----------



## andy2002 (May 7, 2008)

I voted not shit but it isn't anything special either.


----------



## poului (May 7, 2008)

*46fkujb*

"You think _that's_ bad...."


----------



## Maggot (May 7, 2008)

Whatever happened to crap/not crap?


----------



## CyberRose (May 7, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Whatever happened to crap/not crap?


This is about Family Guy!!!


----------



## cliche guevara (May 7, 2008)

Not shit. Not as good as it used to be, but far from shit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 7, 2008)

When it's on form it's utterly fantastic


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2008)

i did love love the back to the future episode....


----------



## Silva (May 8, 2008)

Not shit, but on a bit of a slump these days.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 8, 2008)

Never seen it.  I'm told by some people I should, and by others not to bother.  I don't know why I thought this thread might help...


----------



## Idris2002 (May 8, 2008)

Utter rubbish, a rip-off of the simpsons without any heart or moxie that makes the simpsons great.

As for American Dad, that's even worse - genuinely hateful IME.

Check out Harvey Birdman attorney-at-law sometime.


----------



## CyberRose (May 8, 2008)

Well said!

There is only one scene in the whole series that I found funny and that is when Quagmire finds that cheerleader tied up in the toilet and says "jackpot!"

Other than that, just no thought gone into it whatsoever and with each episode I watch I can actually seem Seth MacFarlane smugly patting himself on the back at another "hilarious" gag he's produced


----------



## kabbes (May 8, 2008)

Every show has at least one moment that will be funnier than anything else that will be on telly that week.  It's always worth it for that one moment alone.


----------



## spanglechick (May 8, 2008)

i like the fleeting but pitch black gags that surprise me how far they'll go - i know FG isn't alone in that, but i don't like south park - it's too puerile for me - so i like FG for that.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2008)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i did love love the back to the future episode....



except when i watched it again it does seem to be a wasted opertunity.... needed more parody of 80's movies and less stupidity

the star wars one is the same....  not enough star wars joikes


----------



## chico enrico (May 8, 2008)

crap. 

Beavis & Butthead are _The Lords._ 

family guy ain't fit to eat the scrapings from under their toenails.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2008)

Idris2002 said:


> Utter rubbish, a rip-off of the simpsons .



How is it a rip off of the simpsons? It's nothing like it apart from it's a family in a cartoon.


----------



## spanglechick (May 8, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How is it a rip off of the simpsons? It's nothing like it apart from it's a family in a cartoon.



like saying 'spaced' is a rip off of 'friends'.


----------



## Autonomous (May 8, 2008)

It's fucking brilliant! Every episode is so full of jokes, from the 'this is worse than the time...' etc bits down to the subtle visual gags involving the characters and their landscape. I can watch them over and over, every house and flat inhabited by a few young people has had a box set for the past few years and staying power like that has to be a mark of being not shit. I can't be bothered to watch an episode of South Park more than once.

The characters are pretty much unique. The relationship between Stewie and Brian is great. That you have a dog and a baby that go double dating with adult human females is so wrong, it makes no sense, but it works so well!

Having said all that, the South Park where they take shots at Family Guy is very, very funny.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> like saying 'spaced' is a rip off of 'friends'.



Heh excellent line, truly excellent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2008)

Blue Harvest is on BBC Three right now.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 9, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How is it a rip off of the simpsons? It's nothing like it apart from it's a family in a cartoon.




It's sooooo obviously trying to cash in on the Simpsons vibe; and did you read the whole of what I posted?



> Utter rubbish, a rip-off of the simpsons _without any heart or moxie that makes the simpsons great._



And I don't think it's outrageous to say that Spaced had some things in common with Friends.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2008)

Good lord.  Now I've heard it all.


----------



## selamlar (May 9, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> These.



Those.  On balance, going to have to say shit, though.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 9, 2008)

Not shit.

Especially this beauty

http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2008/stewie-griffins-2-girls-1-cup-p1.php


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2008)

Idris2002 said:


> Utter rubbish, a rip-off of the simpsons without any heart or moxie that makes the simpsons great.


it's not a rip-off of the Simpsons any more than it is a rip-off of Dallas or Married With Children - ie any general american soap opera/sit-com. It is slightly weaker than the Simpsons in that it is more script led rather than character led - ie that need to 'get the joke in', but it's fairly unusual for this to lead to completely unrealistic (in its own terms) situations.  Lois as mayor was ne of those tho. generally speaking tho it's simply a good comedy, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2008)

Family guy is great. Perfer southpark and futurama(just) but family guy has thoose truely pan weting random moments that are amazing the first 5 times you see them.

Stewie is my idol!

dave


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Series 8 now out and I am hovering over the 'buy' button at £16.99


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 3, 2009)

do it


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2009)

belboid said:


> it's not a rip-off of the Simpsons any more than it is a rip-off of Dallas or Married With Children - ie any general american soap opera/sit-com. It is slightly weaker than the Simpsons in that it is more script led rather than character led - ie that need to 'get the joke in', but it's fairly unusual for this to lead to completely unrealistic (in its own terms) situations.  Lois as mayor was ne of those tho. generally speaking tho it's simply a good comedy, nothing more nothing less.



This was the basis of the SP 2 parter cartoon wars - SP relies on a story, plot and character arc through an episode and character development across different shows, FG is basically the same show every week.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone seen it?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2009)

Seen the first 4 eps, still funny. Funnier than the last 2 seasons of SP in fact.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Series 8 now out and I am hovering over the 'buy' button at £16.99



Holy shitmeister I'm not even thorugh season 7 yet! Didnt realise this was out. Excellent


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Holy shitmeister I'm not even thorugh season 7 yet! Didnt realise this was out. Excellent



I know, I know.... 

FG is the only DVD I have bought on release for a while now. Normally I try to never spend more than £5 on a DVD but have the first seven series sitting there so this will be added soon....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2009)

Something-Something-Something Dark Side should be out before Xmas


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I know, I know....
> 
> FG is the only DVD I have bought on release for a while now. Normally I try to never spend more than £5 on a DVD but have the first seven series sitting there so this will be added soon....



Hang on 

This IS season 7! Season 7 is Season 8?! 

Ah.....I think the season numbers are mixed up with us and the yanks. Which means I'm probably missing some somewhere?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Which means I'm probably missing some somewhere?



Will fedex mine to you


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 3, 2009)

Bryan - 'Stewie. Go inside and get me some scissors'
Stewie - 'No'
Brayan - 'Why not?'
Stewie - 'Cos you made me watch that film with the 2 girls and the cup'


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone seen it?


Still haven't seen it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 3, 2009)

The show that has Stewie parodying Shatner's rendition of rocket man?

Make up your own mind, but there is a correct answer.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

The latest season whatever it is is excellent by the way


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Nov 3, 2009)

Family Guy is wonderful.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2009)

the multiverse epsiode is


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 4, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> the multiverse epsiode is



Just watched that online, quality 

"We appear to be in the Universe of misleading portraiture" - genuine LOL

Disney one was brilliant too - "JEW! "


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 4, 2009)

Disney tried to sue FG for the 'I need a Jew' song, when Peter gets his money affairs in a state, claiming it was a rip off of 'When You Wish Upon A Star'

It totally was. Disney totally lost.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

_So_ not shit.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Nov 4, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Well said!
> 
> There is only one scene in the whole series that I found funny and that is when Quagmire finds that cheerleader tied up in the toilet and says "jackpot!"



How can you find that particular joke funny and nothing else? It's not like it's vastly detached from much of the other humour in the 8 series of the show... 

I think I have an instant mistrust of anyone that doesn't at least like bits of Family Guy


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't get these threads. 

Of course it's not shit - it may not be your favourite, and if you're trying to impress girls with your breadth of cartoon comedial encyclopaedic knowledge thus rendering any appreciation of such a populist entity against your quasi-religion, but how many other shows do a Star Wars spoof that also references Airplane? 

What about the episode with Michael McDonald?

For the record, I think it is more similar to the Simpsons than people would care to admit - FG fans are pretty much always ex-Simpsons fans that have grown out of the eventual shitness of Simpsons (which isn't even shit per se, you just have too much of it IMO). That's not to say their identical, but you can compare the similarities between the two a lot closer than you can, say, SP or Futurama. So it's like saying Coupled is similar to Friends, well, not identical, but more similar than the Office.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2009)

That's fucking wicked!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Not ordered series eight yet but this thread is pushing me towards it


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 4, 2009)

My favourite episode of all time is still the one where Brian gets addicted to coke.
I also like the one where Stewie beats the crap out of Brian cos of a gambling debt.

They're by far my two favourite characters, and of the peripheral characters I realy like the old paedo and his disabled dog.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I also like the one where Stewie beats the crap out of Brian cos of a gambling debt.



Innit. One of the all-time great screen beatings.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

> I also like the one where Stewie beats the crap out of Brian cos of a gambling debt.



This ^^^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

The ipecac ep was the first one I ever saw and I was aghast but I have watched it since and it's worth it for Brian and Stewie. 

I saw a doc about it and now enjoy it both more and less knowing that madman does most of the voices and it's his _actual_ baby


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 4, 2009)

It's OK, i'll watch it if it happens to be on TV at the time i'm sitting in front of it but that's about it, I certainly don't feel like rushing out and buying the DVDs or even downloading them.

You need a sitting on the fence option in the poll.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

'How much you pay for that fake moustache?'

'$2.99'

'So you got money for fake moustaches but not me huh!!'


----------



## Balbi (Nov 4, 2009)

And a later episode where Stewies about to eat shit and Brian has a flashback to that scene and leaves him to it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 4, 2009)

not shit

however  it's  not  fantastic...  i can only watch  most episodes once  after that  they  lose impact...    other stuff i can keep coming back to...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> And a later episode where Stewies about to eat shit and Brian has a flashback to that scene and leaves him to it





Just watched the trailer for the new series, must resist temptation to pre-order...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

It's coming on the telly next week, on FX 

Totally not shit

Two of my favourite scenes ever are the one where Lois asks Brian if he's been stealing chewing gum out of the bin again, he says no, then farts a big bubble of gum - cracks me up every single time I've seen it 

The other is Stewie's obsession with Lois after she finds his teddy bear...Mum, Mum, Mum, Mama, Mama, Mama, mother, mother mother etc

funny as fuck.  I'm afraid I do this all the time when I want to annoy my daughter


----------



## Balbi (Nov 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> The other is Stewie's obsession with Lois after she finds his teddy bear...Mum, Mum, Mum, Mama, Mama, Mama, mother, mother mother etc



"WHAT! WHAT IS IT?!?!?"

"Haaaaaaiiiiiiiiieeeeeee" *runs away*


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

but doesn't he say 'it's meeeee'?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi! *giggles*


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

Peter: I haven't felt this bad since my school trip to the museum...

Young Peter: Why did the dinosaurs die out?
Teacher: Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 4, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Innit. One of the all-time great screen beatings.



Oh it had it all. Golf clubs. Kneecapping. And FIRE!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Hi! *giggles*




   I stand corrected


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

'The safe word is 'banana'

*SMACK!*


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 4, 2009)

I've just remembered the scene where Peter encases himself in a glass box to avoid speaking to Brian and then farts.

I can't find it on youtube but I've been giggling for the past 10 mins at the memory 

EDIT - I found a foreign version - 

Still works


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> 'The safe word is 'banana'
> 
> *SMACK!*



This whole thread is ru-iiined.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2009)

Ipecac.

Best. Scene. Ever.

I can still watch it now and cackle hideously.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah yeah, _now_ I remember that scene. 

Cool wh-hip, anyone?


----------



## g force (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't believe not shit is winning...by some distance.  This show is fucking awful.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The ipecac ep was the first one I ever saw and I was aghast but I have watched it since and it's worth it for Brian and Stewie.
> 
> I saw a doc about it and now enjoy it both more and less knowing that madman does most of the voices and it's his _actual_ baby



This one doesn't even watch fucking _South Park_, for fuck's sake!  But she'll watch this shite alllllll day long!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

South Park is so fucking boring.


----------



## g force (Nov 4, 2009)

Nah South Park rules...along with Family Guy and Futurama.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 4, 2009)

Harvey Birdman is far superior:



'WHICH ONE OF US IS NEXT?'


----------



## g force (Nov 4, 2009)

Adult Swim is a whole other thread....ATHF, Harvey, Thundercleese...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

g force said:


> Nah South Park rules...



I've tried, I really have.

Occasional moments, but on the whole, not for me.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

g force said:


> Adult Swim is a whole other thread....ATHF, Harvey, Thundercleese...



Sealab 2021...underneath the water!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I've tried, I really have.
> 
> Occasional moments, but on the whole, not for me.



Similar - minus the occasional moment

I can't get past the fucking stupid voices, and the smugness.  Daughter loves it though.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 4, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> South Park is so fucking boring.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll tell you what - if we can video it and post it on here, I'll stand still and let you* try?

Got to be of comedy value in and of itself, never mind the potential for falling over/brain damage... 

*NO Chuck Norris substitutions


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd go PPV to see Sadken attempt a roundhouse kick.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I'd go PPV to see Sadken attempt a roundhouse kick.



Right! 

I mean, for all I know, he might know Kung Fu and I could be risking my future...

But somehow, I still know people will want to see it!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2009)

Doh.


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 5, 2009)

I quite like family guy, i wish the wouldant repeak 'em so much on bbc three though... they got 9 f*ckin seasons to chose from but its repeat after repeat.

peace


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I can't believe not shit is winning...by some distance.  This show is fucking awful.



Cock off, nonce


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Cool wh-hip, anyone?



Cool Fwip


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I can't believe not shit is winning...by some distance.  This show is fucking awful.



Agreed, not a patch on South Park or The Simpsons.  Not by a loong way


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Agreed, not a patch on South Park or The Simpsons.  Not by a loong way



I've never thought much of The Simpons, tbh. Futurama is good, and South Park can be brilliant.

I think the best of Family Guy is better than the best of South Park/Futurama/Simpsons/King of the Hill/Beavis & Butthead/etc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

There was one on the other day that I'd not seen before when Lois becomes a model for 5 mins 

We OD on family guy for a bit then take a breather and go back to it.



ChrisFilter said:


> Cool Fwip


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2009)

It only recently dawned on me what an intimate knowledge of musical theatre the writer(s) have.  *So many *parodies.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 5, 2009)

I look at it this way - 

Simpsons is a comfy blanket with occasional brilliance and the best characters.

Futurama has the best dialogue / animation.

South Park is the one most likely to make my jaw drop with the subject matter and is the crudest (not a criticism).

But I will usually laugh more during a good episode of Family Guy than any of the others combined.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 5, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> It only recently dawned on me what an intimate knowledge of musical theatre the writer(s) have.  *So many *parodies.



I do feel like I'm missing out a bit on Family Guy, because my knowledge of awful 80s American sitcoms isn't great.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I look at it this way -
> 
> Simpsons is a comfy blanket with occasional brilliance and the best characters.
> 
> ...



Good post. 
I like them all but the only ones I own on DVD are Family Guy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Any we haven't seen Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Any we haven't seen Badgers?



Think you have done them all babes. 
I WILL order season 8 next week and it will be watched in a flash so you get the first lend


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Sweeet


----------



## g force (Nov 5, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> It only recently dawned on me what an intimate knowledge of musical theatre the writer(s) have.  *So many *parodies.



That's all Seth McFarlane....he sang at the Proms this year too


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Who does Seth Green do the voice for? I always see his name at the end and think of Buffy, but can never place his voice.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

Your thinking of seth green!!!(chris in family guy and willows boyfriend in buffy)

seth mcfarlene does voices for: Peter, brian(what he sounds like), stewie, quagmire, lois dad, tom tucker and probably a load of others. He also does stan and roger in american dad.


dave


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

I know I'm thinking of Seth Green, that's why I typed Seth Green 

I know who the actor is, just didn't realise he did Chris's voice... do now - ta


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 5, 2009)

Seeing Seth McFarlane in Flashforward and realising that his actual voice is Brian's voice made my day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok, now who is he in flashforward? 

The other way round, I know the voice but not the face.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 5, 2009)

for a while I really liked it, but I just realised now that I think it´s shit.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I know I'm thinking of Seth Green, that's why I typed Seth Green
> 
> I know who the actor is, just didn't realise he did Chris's voice... do now - ta



well then... I must learn to read.

dave


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ok, now who is he in flashforward?
> 
> The other way round, I know the voice but not the face.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 5, 2009)

My roundhouses are beyond reproach.


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> It only recently dawned on me what an intimate knowledge of musical theatre the writer(s) have.  *So many *parodies.


 Indeed. As a fan of both Star Wars and musicals, Family Guy is brilliant.

Have you seen the number on 'Episode 420' about the legalisation of pot? Utter brilliance 



(extra point for who can tell the name of the song it's based on, and on which film it features)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> My roundhouses are beyond reproach.



Even if my head were to be forefeit, I still suspect the people of Urban would want to see it...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2009)

T & P said:


> Indeed. As a fan of both Star Wars and musicals, Family Guy is brilliant.
> 
> Have you seen the number on 'Episode 420' about the legalisation of pot? Utter brilliance
> 
> ...




Don't know the precice name but it's "The old bamboo" from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang... one of my favourite homages.

edit:


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone seen 'Something, Something, Something, Dark Side' yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah was ace


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah

was alright

i think possibly better  than  blue harvest   which  really    suffered on repeat viewing.

need to see it again to know for sure


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Anyone seen 'Something, Something, Something, Dark Side' yet?



Yup ok but not great like Blue Harvest. It's more a fan thing for those who love FG and Star Wars than a proper belly aching funny episode...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah was ace





Shippou-Chan said:


> yeah
> 
> was alright
> 
> ...





Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup ok but not great like Blue Harvest. It's more a fan thing for those who love FG and Star Wars than a proper belly aching funny episode...



Cheers all... 

Reviews are a bit mixed and I _nearly_ got it for a tenner today but decided against it. Will grab it when it goes down to a fiver as I love SW and FG so they can do little wrong in my book.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 8, 2010)

the bit that always cracks me up is the end  bit about robot chicken  because   the robot chicken one is  in my opinion a lot funnyer


----------



## T & P (Jan 8, 2010)

The creator is obviously a big fan of musical films, and I just love that.

His rendition of 'me ol' bamboo' as ' is fucking class. As is the episode where Stewie and Brian set off to retrieve a teddie bear and the former has to perform a dance with Gene Kelly to secure a deposit for a helicopter.

As British audience, there are a number of 'meh' moments, but on the whole it's fuckiing brilliant

Funny how it all evolves. 15 years ago I used to think The Simpsons was the dog's bollcoks. 12 years ago it was South Park. Then Futurama. And for the last few years, nothing has beat Family Guy.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> the bit that always cracks me up is the end  bit about robot chicken  because   the robot chicken one is  in my opinion a lot funnyer



Both of the Robot Chicken SW eps are far funnier, but then neither of them really attempt to recreate the films.

The Boba Fett sequence at the start of the 2nd Chicken SW is possibly one of the funniest things ever. Mainly cos it involves ewoks being sliced up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2010)

i think the really best bit  was  the arcutect/canteena  bit ...   it  the embodiment  of  that   brillant  way you  can a famous scene  and compleatly turn it on it's head


----------



## philkill (Jan 12, 2010)

I heart family guy. The racism, the homophobia, the glorification of violence, mocking those with disabilities. Stereotypical American stuff. It's great. 

I tried explaining to my brother that it's meant to be ironic(except the personal attacks of course) but he said ''You shouldn't even be watching cartoons at your age it's fucking pathetic''

edit: I got season 5 for xmas


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2010)

Whether i enjoy it or not completely depends on what mood im in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2010)

"Vagina boob..."


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 12, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> "Vagina boob..."



That was on last night wasn't it?

"Peter Dufresne's farts never made a sound after that"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> That was on last night wasn't it?
> 
> "Peter Dufresne's farts never made a sound after that"



Yup. "Why he chose enchilada night I'll never know..."


----------



## mk12 (Jan 12, 2010)

The last time I cried laughing was during the "Bird is the Word" episode.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2010)

I fucking love that episode!


----------



## Jorum (Jan 13, 2010)

Peter:But, since we’re all going to die, there’s one more secret I feel I have to share with you. I did not care for The Godfather.
Lois: What!
Peter: Did not care for The Godfather.
Lois: Uh!
Chris: How can you even say that dad?
...............
.........
Peter: It insists upon itself, Lois.
.............
....
...............
Lois: The language they’re speaking is the language of subtly, something you don’t understand.
Peter: I love The Money Pit. That is my answer to that statement.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2010)

classic



i am a fg convert. took me a while but am now a fan


----------



## da3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Abolsute shit, can't believe mates my age actually like this! I might sound like a grumpy old man but even though ive tried more than once when the kids have got it on the dvd, i just cant enjoy a whole episode


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 13, 2010)

it's  something of a acquired taste... the first time i saw it  i though it was shit...  

in fact it took me quite a while to find  that i was  sorta enjoying it

still can't  say i love it though... i still find it lacks a certain something

oh  but i still think american dad is 90% crap   and the 10% not crap  can't make me stick around to watch it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think I've seen enough of them, cos I only see the ones on BBC3 which are repeated a lot only of one series, I think?  But I do dig the ones I've seen


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty hit n miss for me.  A lot of the time milks a joke, and tries too hard for the lolz.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 13, 2010)

It has a zero lol rating from me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah   i felt that especially so  with the SW eps...  

the "road to" ones  are probably the highlight for me    i find peter centric episodes a bit hard going


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2010)

da3 said:


> Abolsute shit, can't believe mates my age actually like this! I might sound like a grumpy old man but even though ive tried more than once when the kids have got it on the dvd, i just cant enjoy a whole episode



^ that


shit!


----------



## da3 (Jan 13, 2010)

havent seen american dad, whats that about?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2010)

A CIA Agent (with 2 cleft chins ) and his family, which includes an alien, a talking fish, a barbie doll wife, emo teenage daughter, and uber-geek son.

It's got some proper LOL moments, but is very, very US centric in it's comedy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2010)

Jorum said:


> Peter:But, since we’re all going to die, there’s one more secret I feel I have to share with you. I did not care for The Godfather.
> Lois: What!
> Peter: Did not care for The Godfather.
> Lois: Uh!
> ...



Hehe I love that like about how it insists upon itself and how Chris switches sides in the argument!


----------



## da3 (Jan 13, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> A CIA Agent (with 2 cleft chins ) and his family, which includes an alien, a talking fish, a barbie doll wife, emo teenage daughter, and uber-geek son.
> 
> It's got some proper LOL moments, but is very, very US centric in it's comedy.



I'll give it a try if i see it on the listings, even if i dont like it at least i can say i tried


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2010)

If you don't like Family Guy, I'll be surprised if you like American Dad, tbh.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1924513

As much as I love them, this is basically spot on.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 13, 2010)

bendeus said:


> Really fucking shit.



how can anyone say it's shit? It's not often something good comes out of America but this is a work of genius


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 13, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> A CIA Agent (with 2 cleft chins ) and his family, which includes an alien, a talking fish, a barbie doll wife, emo teenage daughter, and uber-geek son.
> 
> It's got some proper LOL moments, but is very, very US centric in it's comedy.



the episode where they take the piss out of islamic mentalists was hilarious


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> how can anyone say it's shit? It's not often something good comes out of America but this is a work of genius



There are plenty of good TV series coming out of America. This just isn't one of them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2010)

Reno said:


> There are plenty of good TV series coming out of America. This just isn't one of them.



Likes Avatar, doesn't like Family Guy?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

I love American Dad, but it's nowhere near as funny as Family Guy.  Less fart jokes, for a start.

They had the episode where Stan's anorexic on the other night


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 13, 2010)

Reno said:


> There are plenty of good TV series coming out of America. This just isn't one of them.



I imagine you'd be the sort who likes Friends then?


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Likes Avatar, doesn't like Family Guy?



Are you on some general stalking troll today ?


----------



## philkill (Jan 13, 2010)

Classic Family Guy(shit quality clips)


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 13, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> how can anyone say it's shit? It's not often something good comes out of America but this is a work of genius



loads of good things come out of America, especially with regard to animation - American Dad, Famly Guy, Futurama, Simpsons, Beavis & Butt Head, South Park, King of the Hill. They shit all over us Brits in that department, no question.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> I imagine you'd be the sort who likes Friends then?



No, I don't like Friends. Currently I like Mad Men, Big Love and Curb your Enthusiasm. US TV at it's best wipes the floor with anything on British TV.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 13, 2010)

> US TV at it's best wipes the floor with anything on British TV



By a long way too.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2010)

mk12 said:


> Quote:US TV at it's best wipes the floor with anything on British TV
> 
> By a long way too.


when UK TV is good its classic, timeless and revisitable - lets not put down UK TV too much. If i had a choice to only ever watch US or UK TV it would be UK without a second thought.

Even more so, try watching US TV in the US. 
US TV is all about 'entertainment', but rarely does more than entertain.

Anyway, Family Guy regularly has some really off key jokes that make me think the writers are ****s. For example, just watched the Star Wars/Empire Strikes Back spoofs they did - lots of great bits in there - but then they have a 'joke' about fantasising that it would be a good thing if there weren't any black people in the universe (joke based on the Lando Calrissian character). very offensive.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 13, 2010)

> US TV is all about 'entertainment', but rarely does more than entertain.



That's rubbish to be honest.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2010)

Season 9 release is the 01/11/2010 which is obviously not soon enough is it?


----------



## The Master (May 18, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Not as good as South Park but definitely not shit.



it struggles sometimes and there are episodes that are bad, but there are few good episodes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2010)

it's very patchy

most of the episodes are really unmemorable 

however there are some gems

for a start brian and stewie  episodes... partly  because  they are the only characters  that  feel like proper characters    peter is   just a walking  fat joke   and lois  isn't much better .. chris is slighlty  better  but  like meg  he  barely has  any screen time  that isn't a one liner 

stewie and brain on the other hand  feel  like they have escaped the curse of manatee somewhat


----------



## Kid A (May 29, 2010)

I don't _really_ think it's shit, as such, but it's so frustratingly overrated that given a choice between "shit" and "not shit" I had to choose "shit" even though it does have its funny moments. It annoys me how people love it so much, and that fact annoys me because there's really no reason for me to get annoyed by other people's taste in cartoons but I can't help it. 

I totally agree with Shippou-Chan about the characters. 

_The Simpsons_ is infinitely better, even if it has gone downhill as everyone says it has.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 29, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Even more so, try watching US TV in the US.



Is it different somehow, depending on where you watch it?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 29, 2010)

ska invita said:


> US TV is all about 'entertainment', but rarely does more than entertain..



What does that mean?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Season 9 release is the 01/11/2010 which is obviously not soon enough is it?



 

Hurry up, I need new FG!!!


----------



## T & P (Jul 20, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is it different somehow, depending on where you watch it?


 I know the episodes are the same length, but somehow the Yanks still manage to fit in more advert breaks in a single episode, and at stupid times during the show as well. Not to mention silly clips of the next programme appearing for a few seconds on one corner of the screen while the current show is still going on, and countless other such marketing schemes.

Even if one has to watch some programmes with advert breaks in Britain (ie non-BBC channels), they are still far preferable than US Television.

And let's not even get down the route of what constitutes acceptable language, innuendo, nudity, etc...

Maybe in Canada it's a different story....


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, you can't watch E21 of S8 in the US - Fox didn't broadcast it because it lays into the pro-life movement in the US.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2010)

Didn't comedy central also pull out of showing the second sort-of-mohammed bashing episode of South Park.

American satire emasculated by those pen pushers in suits! An outrage!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2010)

Christian Analysis of American Culture (CAP) have not listed Family Guy. 

The South Park film does get a small mention though - http://www.capalert.com/capreports/southpark.htm


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 20, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Well, you can't watch E21 of S8 in the US - Fox didn't broadcast it because it lays into the pro-life movement in the US.


 


DotCommunist said:


> Didn't comedy central also pull out of showing the second sort-of-mohammed bashing episode of South Park.
> 
> American satire emasculated by those pen pushers in suits! An outrage!


 
America! Land of the free!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2011)

Have just re-watched series 9 and still loving FG. Need to get 10 and 11 sorted soon. Also missing Road to the North Pole, Happy Freakin' Christmas and The Family Guy Trilogy - Laugh It Up, Fuzzball.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2011)

We've got: Happy Freakin' Christmas - you can borrow


----------



## kabbes (Dec 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Christian Analysis of American Culture (CAP) have not listed Family Guy.
> 
> The South Park film does get a small mention though - http://www.capalert.com/capreports/southpark.htm





> Angels were portrayed as females - nude, very nude. God was called many vulgar and hateful names. Satan was glorified. Jesus was equated with sexual anatomy. A child was graphically incinerated by igniting his flatulence, then another kid tried to beat out the flames with a stick concerned about the stick catching fire. Body parts dripping with blood were ripped from a child by a surgeon who expressed flippant, shallow concern. The dead child was then seen with an exploded chest. The dead child, after being rejected from Heaven (by nude female angels) and cast into Hell (which is a violation of Scripture in and of itself), was then presented as a ghost trying to influence the other kids. An all-male chorus line wore pink bikini briefs. Homosexual acts were described. Decomposing burned bodies were cast as live occupants of Hell. "Big brother" electronic shock control of a child was used to prevent his use of foul language (each time he cussed he was shocked -- he used this shock later to defeat Hussein by shouting every known and several unknown foul words). A man committed suicide by jumping out of a window. And throughout the movie was script to promote licentious belittlement of wholesome life and entertainment: rationale to lessen even further the threshold of acceptance.




Sweet.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> We've got: Happy Freakin' Christmas - you can borrow



Win


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2011)

why did you not bump this yesterday.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2011)

because he is Badgers


----------



## Reno (Dec 9, 2011)

Still shit !


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> because he is Badgers



I know Badgers likes a "bump" it's just would have worked out better for me if he had bumped this thread yesterday.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2011)

Mr bump


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2011)

Reno said:


> Still shit !



No


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2011)

lol... just a bump?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 9, 2011)

for me family guy  really is running out of steam.  it's  not shit  but  i generally  find less moments of funniness and much less memorable episodes

strangly  simpsons is starting to get good again.  not  classic  but   after a truly dull few seasons  it's starting to get it's edge back.  it's  had  to  resharpen the knife a bit  and now has  some moments like  homer  in a meth lab.

it also has some  excellent  knowing jokes   like krusty complaning about itchy and scratch mainly consisting of film and tv parodies that have taken so long to produce they now appear dated.

for me family guy is  at  cleveland show levels  but  at least the  cleveland show  still has  places where it can go  whereas  a lot of the charactors in family guy are really rather tapped out.

in fact  of the mcfarlen  animated shows  the one  that  has totally supprised me  is american dad.  i hated  american dad.  i sat down and  watched the entire  forst season and it left me cold.  but  later on  i   started   watching a few more later episodes   and i eventually got hooked.   for me it  now  stands as the  best  of the three.

mind you south park is still the king.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 9, 2011)

South Park is on a totally different level.  Several different levels, in fact.  It consistently amazes me with its ability to be a totally silly story with its mind in the gutter whilst also being about something quite serious, _with a whole extra layer as well_ which is really incredibly sharp.  And it keeps getting better.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2011)

American Dad I have not started.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> American Dad I have not started.


 Now prefer this to FG.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 9, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Now prefer this to FG.


Me too, in fact.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 10, 2011)

I've never got why people find this funny. It seems little more than a cheap pastiche of the Simpsons to me (devoid of the wit, charm and zeitgeist).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 10, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I've never got why people find this funny. It seems little more than a cheap pastiche of the Simpsons to me (devoid of the wit, charm and zeitgeist).



it has it's moments.

i think people only  really associate it so strongly  with the simpsons  due to the fact it's animated.

yes it's kinda close  but that is because  often  sit-coms  are kinda samey


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I like it most for the put downs and one-liners


----------



## binka (Dec 18, 2011)

i still watch family guy but its pretty rubbish tbf. american dad is really good. cleveland show is the worst by far - im still annoyed that fox cancelled king of the hill for it.


----------



## Boppity (Dec 18, 2011)

American dad _is_ better. But I still like Family Guy.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

I will do American Dad next year.
Lost track of South Park too so have a lot to watch there.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

The list...


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will do American Dad next year.
> Lost track of South Park too so have a lot to watch there.


And Archer, don't miss out on that. 2nd season better than first...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

I have Archer but the sound is wrong


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have Archer but the sound is wrong


Try switching mute button off?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Try switching mute button off?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have just re-watched series 9 and still loving FG. Need to get 10 and 11 sorted soon. Also missing Road to the North Pole, Happy Freakin' Christmas and The Family Guy Trilogy - Laugh It Up, Fuzzball.



Got season 11 now too 

That will cheer the home.


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2012)

the latest episode on familyguydirect is funny as fuck. Where he asks his new deaf co worker if he has a tell when he farts. Creased me up proper.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2012)

i think there is a newer one since then , il have to check tho


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 24, 2012)

binka said:


> i still watch family guy but its pretty rubbish tbf. american dad is really good. cleveland show is the worst by far - im still annoyed that fox cancelled king of the hill for it.



It wouldn't be the same without Luanne


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 24, 2012)

Feel a bit bad for starting this thread as have warmed to Family Guy a bit over the last 4 years


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2012)

i wouldnt worry , i hated it for years , think it was the theme tune , but once i got over that , its one of my favourite shows


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2012)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Feel a bit bad for starting this thread as have warmed to Family Guy a bit over the last 4 years



Took 4 whole years? Glad you like it a bit more, gives me a lot of sniggering.


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2012)

I love all the Michael J Fox references


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Took 4 whole years? Glad you like it a bit more, gives me a lot of sniggering.


I do like the Star Wars episodes (altho I could see Peter making some comment about being "penisy" a mile off). It is funny and entertaining but I see they still employ the manatees...


----------

